# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاثنين 11 / 1 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير 


حالة الطقس لليوم ..





 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الأثنين 11/10/1431  الموافق  28/12/2009

سماء صحو بوجه عام على معظم مناطق المملكة في حين  تظهرالسحب الركامية على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية في فترة الظهيرة . تزداد نسبة  الرطوبة مع فرصة تكون الضباب في فترة الصباح الباكر وذلك على أجزاء من شمال ووسط  المملكة والمرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية . نشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرةً للأتربة  والغبار وذلك على أجزاء من مناطق شرق وشمال المملكة في حين يطرأ إرتفاع طفيف على  درجات الحرارة على طول القطاع الغربي .




البحر الأحمر :



الرياح السطحية: غربية إلى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 15-38  كم/ساعة . 

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف . 

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .



الخليج العربي :


الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 - 38 كم/ساعة 

تصل  سرعتها إلى أكثر من 45 كم/ساعة فترة الظهيرة. 

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف يصل إلى مترين  فترة الظهيرة .  

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. مسيرة حسينيه

ككل عام خرجت مسيرة المواكب الحسينيه 

وقد حرصت أن احضر كما اعتدت سنويا في ساحة القطيف 

المسيرة كانت تضم موكبين يتقدمهم مجموعه من رجال الدين 

وقد ألقى السيد منير الخباز كلمة عند التوقف الاول للمسيره

كان لعدستي حضور ولكن للأسف لم اتمكن من التقاط كل شيء والسبب الحضور الطاغي للأخوه الحسينيين(الرجال)

ورغم  الحضور الكبير للنساء على جانبي الطريق  الا انه يعتبر  قليل وقليل جدا امام حضور الرجال

  

 
هذا الطفل استأذنت والدته في تصويره وقد بدا لي انه  خجل ومستاء شيئا ما 
اتوقع انه من اهالي الاحساء << لهجة الام

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تصحيح لخبر تم نشره يوم أمس

الخبر كان يحمل عنوان :




> فرحة الأطفال تحولت إلى  حروق 
> 
> وجــبـــة غذاء تشعل النيران في 3 أطفال و 4 شباب بالقلعة..  القطيف





تحدث الخبر عن نشوب حريق جراء طهو طعام غذاء بحضور مجموعه من الاقارب  نتج عنه اصابة 7 اشخاص 

الخبر تم نقله عن طريق احد الصحف اليوميه

وقد قامت مشرفتنا فرح مشكورة بإيضاح حقيقة الخبر وهو كالتالي :

في مساء ليلة الـ/9 من هذا الشهرتعرض 7 أفراد بينهم أطفال في القطيف 

لحريق أثناء قيامهم بالخدمه الحسينيه بطهوهم للمأتم  

نتج عن ذلك اصابتهم بحروق متعدده 

وقد تم نقلهم لمستشفى القطيف المركزي للعلاج .. نسأل الله لخدام الحسين العافيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صفوى ..

عمود إنارة ينهي حياة «عريس» 

ودعت صفوى أحد شبابها أمس بعد تعرضه لحادث مروري مروع بطريق مطار الملك فهد الدولي،  حيث كان متوجها لعمله في الرياض.


وأكد أحد أقاربه أن الشاب حسين الصادق يعمل في  الرياض وقد وقع الحادث عند الساعة التاسعة مساءً، حيث اصطدمت سيارته بعمود ما أدى  لوفاته على الفور ، حيث باشرت الحادث دوريات الأمن والهلال الأحمر الذي نقل الشاب  إلى مستشفى القطيف المركزي. الجدير بالذكر ان اقارب الشاب أكدوا ان الشاب يبلغ من  العمر 20 عاما، وكان مقبلا على الزواج خلال الاشهر المقبلة إلا ان عمود الانارة  أنهى حياته


رحمة الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الدفاع المدني يحذّر من التعرّض لأخطـار الأمطـار والسـيول


حذرت المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني كافة الإخوة المواطنين  والمقيمين من التعرّض لأخطار الأمطار والسيول خاصة في هذه الأيام التي تشهد تراكم  سحب متفرقة على بعض مناطق المملكة مما قد يتسبب في هطول أمطار غزيرة وحدوث سيول  جارفة.
واستعرض مدير الإدارة العامة للعلاقات والإعلام بالمديرية العامة للدفاع  المدني العقيد/ صالح بن علي العايد خطورة تجمّع مياه الأمطار في البرك والمستنقعات  والأودية والدخول إليها بالسيارات أو عن طريق الأرجل مروراً أو سباحة لما يعقب ذلك  من خطورة الانجراف أو السقوط وصعوبة الخروج والغرق المؤدي إلى الوفاة لا قدر الله .  
وأكد العقيد/ العايد على ضرورة أخذ الحيطة والحذر حيال السيول المنقولة والتي  تأتي من مناطق ممطرة إلى مناطق جافة فيفاجأ بها قاطنو الأودية والمتنزهون لما لها  من مخاطر وأضرار على الأرواح والممتلكات. 
من جانب آخر حذر العقيد / العايد من  غفلة الآباء والأمهات عن أبنائهم عند الخروج إلى الأماكن البرية والمتنزهات خشية  سقوطهم في البرك والمستنقعات والسدود ومجاري الأودية ومراقبتهم بشكل دائم ومحاولة  الابتعاد عن مثل هذه الأماكن الخطيرة والتنزه في الأماكن الآمنة التي يمكن الخروج  منها عند هطول الأمطار والسيول بيسر وسهولة متمنياً السلامة للجميع.


طايحين لينا تحذيرات عمال على بطال  :amuse:   بس علشان يخلو مسؤوليتهم لوحصل أي شي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شبهة جنائية في حادث العثور على جثة «فتاة جدة»


تحقق شرطة جدة في حادثة العثور على جثة فتاة « 24 عاما» تبدو على  إثر ضرب ملفوفة بسجادة صوف بجوار مدرسة ابتدائية في جنوبي جدة وذلك اثر بلاغ تقدمت  به والدتها ، فيما يقوم خبراء الأدلة الجنائية في شرطة جدة بتحديد منطقة شاسعة لرفع  كافة الآثار المتعلقة بها والقرائن بمسرح الحادث لتحديد ما إذا كانت الوفاة جنائية  أو عارضة . واشار الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة محافظة جدة الى أن التحقيق لا يزال جاريا  في الواقعة وستتضح خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة ملابسات الحادث ما إذا كانت هناك  شبهة جنائية من عدمه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هدموا «حوش» منزله وحاصرته العزلة 

أب ينتحر حزنا على وفاة ابنه 




الشرطة والادلة الجنائية في موقع الانتحار 





وضع مواطن ستيني بقرية الركوبة التابعة لمحافظة صامطة جنوب منطقة  جازان نهاية لحياته حيث أقدم على الانتحار بنيران مسدسه الخاص ، وتعود تفاصيل  الحادث إلى بعد ان اعتزل المنتحر العالم الخارجي منذ قرابة أسبوع وذلك بعد ان حزن  لإزالة لجنة التعديات لأحواش القرية حيث كان حوش المذكور ضمن تلك الأحواش وقد مكث  المنتحر أسبوعا كاملا داخل منزله رافضا الخروج احتجاجا منه على هدم حوشه والذي لم  يكن أصلا ضمن بيان الهدم ليأتي بعد ذلك خبر وفاة ابنه الأكبر في حادث مروري وعند  سماعه خبر وفاة ابنه والذي كان بمثابة دنيته كلها فقد كان الابن سنده في الحياة  وقريبا منه للغاية ليقدم الاب على إطلاق النيران فورا على نفسه من سلاحه الشخصي  «مسدس» ليتحول الحزن إلى حزنين بوفاة الابن وانتحار الأب، هذا وقد انتقلت للموقع  الدوريات الأمنية بشرطة صامطة والأدلة الجنائية حيث تم رفع البصمات من الموقع  والتحفظ على أداة الانتحار، فيما أكد المتحدث الأمني بشرطة جازان المقدم عوض  القحطاني ان شرطة صامطة باشرت الحادث وتحفظت على أداة الانتحار وهي عبارة عن مسدس  مرخص وجار التحقيق في الموضوع لمعرفة ملابساته وأسبابه كما تم العثور على رسالة  بجوار المنتحر تفيد بأنه هو من أقدم على قتل نفسه بكامل ارادته .


 :huh:  إنا لله وبعدين يعني مع سالفة الانتحار

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مزارع ينهي حياته شنقا «بالنخلة» 



اقدم مزارع آسيوي يبلغ من العمر 41 عاما على شنق نفسه بداخل مزرعة  بمنطقة الجفر بالاحساء وتعود تفاصيل الجريمة عندما تلقى مركز الجفر التابع لشرطة  محافظة الاحساء يوم امس بلاغا من مواطن 59 عاما ويتضمن اقدام مكفوله آسيوي الجنسية  على شنق نفسه بداخل مزرعته , وعلى الفور تم الانتقال للموقع ومعاينة الجثمان و تبين  انه استخدم قطعة قماش ربط أحد أطرافها بنخلة ولم يلاحظ اي آثار تدل على جنائية  الوفاة تم عمل اللازم , وتم حفظ الجثمان بالثلاجة والتحقيق متواصل للتعرف على  ملابسات الواقعة . 



 :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و  ..  

مواطن يحرق منزله للتخلص من «السحر» 






التهمت النيران أحد منازل الاحساء الذي تسبب فيه المواطن صاحب  المنزل نفسه بعد ان قام الدفاع المدني بالاحساء بكشف الحقيقة غير المتوقعة، حيث  كشفت تحقيقات مركز شرطة الصالحية بمحافظة الاحساء وبناء على الخطاب الوارد من  الدفاع المدني بالاحساء ان المواطن صاحب المنزل البالغ من العمر 35 عاما قام بإضرام  النار عمداً في منزله بسبب شعوره بوسواس دائم في وجود أعمال سحر وشعوذة داخل المنزل  فقرر إحراق المنزل لتختفي تلك الاعمال السحرية. وقد أسفر ذلك عن احتراق أجزاء من  المنزل, وتم عمل اللازم وإطلاق سراحه، ولا يزال التحقيق جاريا.  :weird:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رفضوا اختبار «القياس» كشرط للتعيين

«اعتصام» 200 من خريجي كليـات المعلمين أمام مبنى «التربيــة»





اعتصم نحو (200) خريج من كليات المعلمين من جميع مناطق المملكة من  دفعتي 1427/1428هـ الفصل الأول، أمام مبنى وزارة التربية والتعليم منذ التاسعة من  صباح أمس، معبرين عن احتجاجهم على قرار الوزارة القاضي بإلزام الذين لم يتم تعيينهم  من دفعة 1427هـ ودفعة 1428هـ الفصل الأول بأداء اختبارات القياس وعدم الاكتفاء  باختبار الكفايات الذي قاموا بأدائه أسوة بزملائهم من نفس الدفعة ممن تم تعيينهم  قبل أشهر. وأكد عدد من الخريجين أن من بينهم من يحمل تخصصات قد أعلنت  الوزارة في وقت سابق أنها بحاجة لمن يشغلها، كالحاسب الآلي، والرياضيات واللغة  العربية ولم يتم تعيينهم. وأجمعوا على أن اختبار القياس لا ينطبق عليهم، مستندين  على تصريح أحد المسئولين بالوزارة في وقت سابق بأن اختبار القياس سيتم تطبيقه على  من تخرج بعدهم من دفعة 28 الفصل الثاني ودفعة 1429هـ، مناشدين بتنفيذ ما وعدهم به  خادم الحرمين الشريفين من تعيين خريجي الدفعتين، إضافة إلى الاكتفاء باختبار  الكفايات أسوة بزملائهم.
يشار الى أن اختبار الكفايات ليس فيه نجاح أو رسوب  بينما اختبار القياس قد يُحرم من لم يجتزه من فرصة التعيين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسلل لطائرة في المدينة المنورة واختفى في دورة المياه

قاض هندي يأمر بإحتجاز عامل النظافة "حبيب"



أمر قاض هندي الليلة بإحتجاز عامل النظافة بمطار الأمير محمد  بن عبدالعزيز في المدينة المنورة حبيب حسين، والذي تسلل أمس إلى طائرة هندية وهرب  إلى بلاده، لمدة 6 أيام على ذمة القضية، على أن يعرض أمام القضاء الأسبوع  المقبل. 
 
 وكانت الشرطة الهندية قالت : إنها قبضت على هندي يعمل في قسم النظافة بمطار  الأمير محمد بن عبدالعزيز في المدينة المنورة، إثر هروبه من السعودية إلى بلاده عبر  الاختباء في طائرة تابعة للخطوط الجوية الهندية, فيما أوضحت تقارير صحفيه أن  طاقم الطائرة التي كانت تحمل 237 حاجًا هنديًا اكتشف المتسلل بعد 45 دقيقة من  إقلاعها، غير أنه قرر أنه لا يشكل أي تهديد إرهابي، وسلمه للشرطة مباشرة بعد هبوط  الطائرة.
 
 
  ورغم أن ظروف التسلل غير واضحة حتى الآن، إلا أن الركاب قالوا أن حبيب خرج من  دورة المياه بعد 45 دقيقة وجلس على أحد المقاعد الخالية بينما كان لا يزال يرتدي زي  عمله بالمطار.
 
 
 وقال المتسلل للركاب إنه قدم إلى المملكة منذ 6 أشهر، غير انه لم يحصل على  رواتبه بشكل منتظم، ما دفعه لمغادرة المملكة.
 
 
 وقالت الشرطة أن "حبيب" (28 عاما) لم يكن بحوزته أي أوراق ثبوتية أو جواز سفر  عند القبض عليه.

ماشاالله عليه ولا أوراق ثبوتيه ولا جواز  :bigsmile:  يفتكر نفسه رايح يتمشى وراجع

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الشرطة تبحث عن القاتل الغامض في حي غليل
 هاتف مجهول يقود امرأة إلى ابنتها القتيلة

تلقت امرأة اتصالا هاتفيا من رجل مجهول يطلب منها التوجه الى محيط مدرسة ابتدائية  في حي غليل الشعبي لرؤية جثة ابنتها المتغيبة منذ يومين. ركضت الأم المكلومة إلى  ذات المكان لتجد عددا من دوريات الأمن وعشرات الفضوليين يحيطون بجثة ابنتها البالغة  من العمر 20 عاما. المعاينات المبدئية في جثة القتيلة الشابة أظهرت وجود آثار  اعتداء وضرب على جسدها، لا سيما وجهها ورأسها، وبدت القتيلة التي ترتدي بنطال جينز  وقميصا فضفاضا، وكأنها ألقيت في المكان للتو. وبحسب المعلومات المتوافرة، تلقت شرطة  جدة بلاغا من سيدة عن تلقيها اتصالا هاتفيا من مجهول أخبرها أن ابنتها المتغيبة  قتلت وأن جثتها مسجاة قرب مدرسة ابتدائية في حي غليل، وفي الوقت الذي تحركت فيه  الأم إلى المكان للتيقن من صحة الاتصال الهاتفي، كانت دوريات الشرطة والأجهزة  الأمنية سبقتها إلى المكان. وعلى الفور تم تطويق الموقع لمنع الدخول والخروج وإتاحة  الفرصة لرجال البصمات والأدلة الجنائية لأداء مهامهم المعتادة. وكشفت التحريات  الأولية أن القتيلة الشابة تعرضت للضرب، وأن الجريمة حدثت في مكان آخر وتعمد الجاني  إلقاء جثة ضحيته في موقع آخر لسبب غير معلوم. إلى ذلك، بدأت سلطات الأمن ومحققو  شرطة جدة في إجراء تحريات مكثفة لكشف فصول الجريمة الغامضة إلى جانب المثابرة في  جمع معلومات عن خصومات مفترضة للقتيلة وأسرتها مع آخرين. وفي وقت لاحق، استجوب  المحققون حارس المدرسة الذي أفاد أنه خرج من المبنى في مهمة عند السادسة صباحا،  ولما عاد في العاشرة وجد عشرات السيارات الأمنية قرب المدرسة، الأمر الذي يرجح معه  أن يكون إلقاء الجثة في الموقع حدث قبل الساعة العاشرة. يشار إلى أن الفتاة الراحلة  تغيبت عن منزل أسرتها قبل يومين، ولم يقدم ذووها أي بلاغ عن غيابها إلى السلطات  الأمنية. وقال الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة جدة العقيد مسفر الجعيد إن التحقيق مستمر  لمعرفة تفاصيل الحادث، ولا يزال الوقت مبكرا لإعلان النتائج.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لإخضاع كفيله.. أفغاني يلقي سحره في البحر



استورد مقيم أفغاني الجنسية سحرا من كابول للتأثير على كفيله وإخضاعه وتحويله مثل  «الخاتم في يده» حسب أقواله، غير أن الأمور لم تمض كما خطط لها عندما ضبطته دورية  تتبع لحرس الحدود قرب منطقة السقالة في كورنيش جدة وهو يتأهب لإلقاء السحر في عمق  البحر تنفيذا لطلبات الدجال. 
وأشارت المعلومات المتوافرة إلى أن الرجل الأفغاني  كان بصحبة رجلين باكستانيين وإمرأة من ذات الجنسية في وقت متأخر من ليل أمس الأول  على شاطئ البحر، فاشتبهت دورية عابرة في لفافة سوداء يحملها المتهم، وعقب إيقافه  وسؤاله عن سرها أفاد في الأقوال أنه كان ينوي إلقاءها في البحر تنفيذا لتعليمات  مشعوذ بعث بها من بلاده للتأثير على صاحب العمل وإخضاعة لإرادته، وأنكر  الباكستانيون الثلاثة معرفتهم بأمر اللفافة، لكنهم لم يبرروا سبب وجودهم مع المتهم  على الشاطئ في وقت متأخر من الليل. 
إلى ذلك اقتاد رجال حرس الحدود المتهم  الأفغاني إلى مركز شرطة السلامة لإنهاء الإجراءات. وقال المتحدث في شرطة جدة العقيد  مسفر الجعيد: إن المتهم موقوف رهن التحري بتهمة محاولة سحر كفيله.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

البحث عن لص الذهب


اتهم مواطن من إحدى بلدات بلجرشي مقيما عربيا بسرقة ثلاثة جرامات من الذهب. وقال في  شكوى رسمية تقدم بها إلى الشرطة أمس إن المقيم الذي يعمل بائعا في محل جواهر استغل  غيابه لظرف طارئ واختفى بالذهب، ولم يكتشف الأمر إلا بعد ظهور عجز في موجودات  المحل. وأوضح المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة منطقة الباحة الرائد سعيد أحمد حاسن أن  السلطات عممت عن اللص الهارب بغرض تعقبه وملاحقته وتقديمه إلى يد العدالة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد اكتشاف أن معظم عمالها من"اللصوص"

جهة حكومية تفسخ عقدها مع شركة نظافة مشهورة



أنهت جهة حكومية مهمة بالعاصمة الرياض التعاقد مع شركة نظافة مشهورة، لاكتشاف  العاملين في الجهة الحكومية أن معظم عمال النظافة لصوص, حيث يقومون بالسطو على  متعلقات الموظفين الموجودة على مكاتبهم وإخفائها وإخراجها خارج المبنى, وقد تم ضبط  عدد من العمال متلبسين بالسرقة. 
 
وكان عدد من العاملين في المصلحة الحكومية, اشتكوا من سرقة متعلقاتهم من فوق  مكاتبهم من جوالات ونظارات وغيرها, وقد اجتهد بعض الموظفين في فك لغز السرقات  المتكررة من مكتب لآخر, فتم وضع تصرفات عمال النظافة تحت المجهر, ومراقبة تحركاتهم  عند تنظيف المكاتب, وإيهام العمال بأنهم لا يتابعون, وكانت المفاجأة أن عمال  النظافة ابتكروا حيلة ذكية في السطو على متعلقات الموظفين، حيث يقوم العامل عند  تنظيفه للمكتب بالاستيلاء على أي شيء ثمين يجده, ويضعه في كيس زبالة, ويربطه بإحكام  ويخفيه داخل صندوق القمامة مع تمييزه بإشارة معينة ليسهل معرفته, ثم يقوم بأخذ  مخلفات النظافة وإخراجها من المبنى ووضعها في الصندوق المخصص للقمامة, ويلتقط الكيس  الذي دس به المسروقات ويخفيه أسفل صندوق القمامة، وعند انتهاء دوام الموظفين في  الهيئة الحكومية, والانتهاء من نظافة المبنى يقوم لصوص النظافة بأخذ مسروقاتهم إلى  محل إقامتهم.

 
وقد تم ضبط أحد العاملين متلبساً بالسرقة, الذي أرشد بدوره زملاءه الذين  يقومون بالأفعال نفسها, واستدعت الشؤون الإدارية بالجهة الحكومية المسؤول عن شركة  النظافة وتم فسخ العقد مع الشركة.

 :bigsmile:  موشي جديد .. نبي الحل طال عمركم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بالتعاون مع وزارة الثقافة والإعلام

STC تتيح استقبال القنوات التلفزيونية عبر الجوال مجاناً



أعلنت الإتصالات السعودية مطلع الأسبوع الحالي، عن إمكانية استقبال القنوات  التلفزيونية الرقمية "DVB-H" لجميع عملاء "الجوال" وكافة عملاء المشغلين الآخرين  والمتجولين داخل المملكة مجاناً بالتعاون مع وزارة الثقافة والإعلام.  
 
وتشتمل هذه الخدمة على القناة السعودية الأولى والرياضية وقناة المجد للحديث  والعربية الإخبارية، وقنوات MBC1 /MBC2/ MBC3، وCNBC عربية وبالإضافة إلى ذلك تتيح  هذه الخدمة للعملاء إمكانية الاستماع لعدد من الإذاعات مثل إذاعة القرآن الكريم  وإذاعة الرياض، وMBC FM و إذاعة البانوراما، وذلك لمستخدمي الهواتف المتحركة كمرحلة  تجريبية أولى مدينة الرياض. 
ويتميز هذا الطرح بالعديد من الخيارات من خلال تنوعه ليرضي جميع الأذواق، كما  يتميز البث بسرعته العالية في استعراض القنوات التلفزيونية ومشاهدتها في أي وقت وأي  مكان بجودة عالية مع وضوح في الصوت والصورة، حيث يتم الدخول عليها من القائمة  الرئيسية ( Main menu) للأجهزة المتوافقة مع الخدمة ثم اختيار قائمة الوسائط  (Media) ثم اختيار تلفاز متحرك (Mobile TV ) ومن ثم اختيار (STC-DVB-H ) للاستمتاع  بمشاهدة البث المباشر للقنوات.
 
وتسعى الإتصالات السعودية من خلال هذه الخطوة لتأكيد دورها الريادي بطرح كافة  الخدمات الإتصالية وتقنيات النطاق العريض، بالإضافة إلى ترسيخ شراكتها الإستراتيجية  مع وزارة الثقافة والإعلام ودعم الجهود التي تبذلها من أجل توفير أحدث تقنيات البث  التلفزيوني الرقمي، والتي ستسهم وبصورة فاعلة في وضع وتحديد سياسات ومعايير لتطبيق  البث التلفزيوني الرقمي، وذلك ضمن مساعي الشركة وجهودها الحثيثة التي تبذلها لتزويد  سوق الإتصالات في المملكة بجملة من الخدمات الإتصالية الحديثة والمتطورة خصوصاً بعد  أن باتت هذه الخدمة تشهد إقبالاً عالمياً كبيراً، وذلك انطلاقاً من خططها  الإستراتيجية لتنويع خدماتها للعملاء والإقتراب منهم لملامسة إحتياجاتهم تمهيداً  لتلبيتها وتقديم الخدمات عالية التقنية والجودة ومختلف الحلول الملائمة لهم ولطبيعة  أعمالهم لتضمن بذلك استمرارية أعمالهم بمستوى عالي من الأداء والاعتمادية.ويمكن  الحصول على مزيد من المعلومات عن هذه الخدمة والاستفادة منها بالإتصال بمركز  العناية بالعملاء لخدمات الجوال 902.


اشوف الكرم زايد  :bigsmile:  شالسالفه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و   . . موبايلي تطرح أحدث جهاز بلاك بيري 9700 بالمملكة



طرحت شركة اتحاد اتصالات ( موبايلي) اليوم الاثنين 11 محرم 1431هـ الموافق 28  ديسمبر 2009م أحدث جهاز بلاك بيري في المملكة «البلاك بيري بولد 9700»، وذلك مقابل  سعر تنافسي يبلغ (2599) ريالا مع خدمة بلاك بيري للأفراد بـ 99 ريال ً تتضمن 2  جيجابايت مجانا شهرياً للبريد الإلكتروني والإنترنت ، وهي الباقة الأكبر اليوم في  المملكة، وتكلفة الاستخدام الزائد لا تتعدى 2 هللة لكل كيلوبايت. 
وذكرت موبايلي  أن ما يميز هذا الجهاز إلى جانب شكله العصري والأنيق والعملي دعمه لشبكة الجيل  الثالث وفي نفس الوقت البطارية عالية الجودة والتي تصل إلى أكثر من 6 ساعات إضافية  في حالة استخدام الجهاز بشكل متواصل، و 17 يوما في حالة عدم الاستخدام، إضافة إلى  مفتاح تعقب يعمل باللمس وكاميرا 3.2 ميغابيكسل، ونظام يدعم الشبكات اللاسلكية Wi-Fi  والبلوتوث ومشغل للملفات المتعددة الوسائط، ومن المميزات الأساسية أيضاً نظامين  لتحديد المواقع أحدهما يعمل على الأقمار الصناعية GPS والأخر يعمل بمعاونه بين  الشبكة الأرضية والأقمار الصناعيةA-GPS ، وكذلك ذاكرة بحجم 256 مع إمكانية إضافية  ذاكرة خارجية تصل إلى 16GB.
ولمحبي خدمة الماسنجر، قالت موبايلي أن جهاز "بولد  9700" يوفر خاصية التواصل الفوري بين مشتركي خدمة البلاك بيري في أي مكان بالعالم  عن طريق البلاك بيري مسنجر بالإضافة الى مسنجرات آخرى مثل الـMSN messenger و Yahoo  Messengerو Gtalk، مع إمكانية الدردشة مع عدة أشخاص بنفس الوقت ، وبتكلفة إرسال  مشمولة بالاشتراك الشهري لخدمة البلاك بيري كما يتيح الجهاز استقبال البريد  الالكتروني مع إمكانية تعريف10 حسابات مختلفة يتم إعدادها إما من الجهاز مباشرة أو  من الموقع مباشرة 
هذا وقد وفرت موبايلي جهاز بولد  "9700" في جميع فروعها المنتشرة في المملكة، وهيئت أسهل الطرق التقنية للاشتراك في  خدمة البلاك بيري للأفراد وذلك عن طريق إرسال رسالة نصية تتضمن الرمز BIS إلى الرقم  1100.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*زوجها أبوها لسبعيني فهربت مع عشيقها ..  رجل يقتل ابنته "خنقا " غسلاً للعار في بلدة " الدانا " ويسلم نفسه*


أقدم رجل على قتل ابنته " خنقا " بداعي  " غسل العار " في بلدة " الدانا " 

في محافظة إدلب بسوريا عد ظهر أمس السبت  .

وعلم  من مصادر مقربة من  العائلة ,  أن المغدورة هربت من بيت زوجها  الكائن في قرية " كفرتخاريم "  مع  عشيقها , واختفت لمدة قاربت على الخمسين  يوما ، إلى أن عثر عليها " والدها " يوم  أمس , وقام بقتلها " خنقاً " " غسلاً للعار "  , وقام بعدها بتسليم نفسه للجهات  المختصة .  

وذكرت  مصادر:"  لقد هربت الفتاة من منزل زوجها بعد قيام  أهلها بتزويجها من رجل سبعيني ، بعدوفاة  زوجها مخلفا لها ثلاثة اطفال " .

ورجحت المصادر ذاتها أن يكون سبب هروب  الفتاة هو رفضها  للزوج الجديد 


وعن سبب الوفاة قال الطبيب الشرعي :"  لقد تمت الوفاة بواسطة الخنق عن طريق استخدام اليدين ،  مما  ادى الى انقطاع  وصول الدم الى الدماغ وعدم حصول العملية النفسية , الأمر الذي  أدى إلى الوفاة ".

وبين مصدر مطلع بان الوالد  قام بتسليم نفسه مباشرة الى قسم شرطة " الدانا  " حيث اقر بما اتركبته يداه مبررا  فعلته بـ "غسل العار" .

يشار إلى أن القانون السوري يعاقب مرتكب جريمة القتل  بداعي الشرف بالسجن لمدة أدناها  ثلاثة سنوات , و تصل لاكثر من "10 " سنوات  بحسب  معطيات الجريمة  ومبرراتها .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ومن أغرب جرائم السطو المسلح واحتجاز الرهائن 

مسلح يحتجز رهائن مطالباً بـ «بيتزا»  :bigsmile: 

أنهت الشرطة الأمريكية أزمة رهائن احتجزهم مسلح معاق بمكتب بريد في ولاية فيرجينيا  لثماني ساعات لم يتقدم خلالها بأي مطالب سوى طلب الحصول على «بيتزا». وكان الرجل  المعاق قد دخل مكتب البريد على مقعد متحرك وأطلق عيارًا ناريًا واحدًا واحتجز خمسة  أشخاص كرهائن، لكن اثنين من موظفي المكتب تمكنا من الهرب، ولم يصب أي شخص خلال  الواقعة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يطلب من صديقه إطلاق النار عليه ويتهم أهل زوجته


لجأ شاب مصري في مدينة الاقصر (جنوب مصر) لحيلة قاتلة للانتقام من  أهل زوجته حيث احضر مسدسا وطلب من صديقه ان يطلق النار عليه ثم اتهم اهل زوجته  بمحاولة قتله. وقالت الشرطة المصرية :"أبلغ محمد مرسى الطحاوي عن قيام شقيق زوجته  احمد محمد التهامي، وابن خال زوجته محمود رأفت صدقي باصابته بطلق ناري في ساقه في  محاولة لقتله". واضافت الشرطة :"لكن تحريات الشرطة أثبتت أن الطحاوي لجأ لهذه  الحيلة بعد أن رفضت زوجته العودة لمنزل الزوجية فطلب من صديقه منتصر أبو الفتوح  أحمد أن يطلق النار على ساقة ثم اتهم اهل زوجته بمحاولة قتله".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سيارات .. محطات متنقـلة للانترنت اعتبـاراً من 2010





بدأت شركة عملاق صناعة السيارات الأمريكية في تزويد سياراتها  بخدمة Wi-Fi، لتصبح مراكز متنقلة للانترنت عالي السرعة، لتلحق بغيرها من السيارات  التي يتمتع سائقوها بهذه الخدمة منذ أكثر من 12 عاماً.
وأعلنت الشركة الأمريكية  أن الجيل القادم من نظام Sync in-car الخاص بالترفيه والمعلومات في سياراتها،  سيتضمن تزويد السيارة بمودم للانترنت بنظام الموجة العريضة Broadband، من خلال منفذ  "يو إس بي"، يتيح لمستخدمي السيارة الدخول الآمن على الشبكة العنكبوتية.
وفيما  قالت الشركة إن النظام الجديد سيتوافر في عدد من السيارات المختارة العام المقبل،  إلا أنها لم تكشف عن هذه الطرازات، مشيرة إلى أن مستخدمي هذا النظام لن يكونوا  بحاجة للتسجيل المسبق للدخول على الخدمة، أو لأية مكونات أخرى، باستثناء  المودم.
وقال رئيس فرع الشركة في الولايات المتحدة، مارك فيلدز: "أثناء قيادتك  سيارتك في طريقك إلى منزل الجدة، فيمكن لشريكك أن يقوم بأعمال التسوّق لفترة  الإجازة، كما يمكن للأطفال الدردشة مع أصدقائهم، وتحديث صفحاتهم على موقع  فيسبوك".
وأضاف فيلدز قائلاً: "لن تتكلف أية رسوم إضافية، سواء بالنسبة للتسجيل  بخدمة الاتصالات عبر الهاتف المحمول، أو قيمة الأجهزة التي تستخدمها، لأن فورد سوف  تتيح لك المجال لاستخدام التكنولوجيا التي تمتلكها بالفعل".
وأدخلت العديد من  شركات صناعة السيارات خدمة الانترنت بعدد من سياراتها، حيث يستخدمها اليابانيون منذ  عام 1997، فيما يسارع آخرون للحاق بتلك الشركات، من خلال تزويد سياراتهم بنفس  الخدمة.. ولكن الجديد في النظام أنه سيكون مفتوحاً بما يسمح لجميع الأشخاص  المتواجدين على متن السيارة باستخدام المودم الخاص بهم للاستمتاع بالخدمة في نفس  الوقت.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و  ..  

خسوف جزئي للقمر في أول ساعات 2010م


تشهد المنطقة العربية خسوفًا جزئيًا للقمر ليلة أول أيام السنة  الميلادية الجديدة 2010، ويمكن مشاهدته في معظم منطقة شبه الجزيرة العربية، في وقت  متأخر من مساء الخميس، فيما يظهر الخسوف بشكل كامل في شرق ووسط آسيا، وفي أوروبا،  ومعظم القارة الأفريقية. ويوافق الخميس31 ديسمبر، اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر المحرم  لعام 1431، حيث يكون القمر مكتملًا في طور البدر، حيث من المتوقع أن يستمر خسوف  القمر حتى الدقائق الأولى من العام الجديد 2010.
وقال رئيس المشروع الإسلامي  لرصد الأهلة، المهندس محمد شوكت، إن القمر سيبدأ الدخول في منطقة الظل ليبدأ خسوفاً  حقيقياً في تمام الساعة 10:55مساء، مشيراً إلى أن ذروة الخسوف ستكون في حوالي  الساعة 11:23 من مساء نفس اليوم. وأضاف شوكت، أن الأرض ستحجب حوالي 7.5 في المائة  من مساحة القمر، مؤكداً أن القمر سيخرج من منطقة الظل في حوالي الساعة 11:51 لينتهي  الخسوف بعد منتصف الليل بحوالي 30 دقيقة، من صباح الجمعة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في ذكرى استشهاد الامام الحسين(ع) العالم يشهد مسيرات  مليونية




أحيا ملايين المسلمين الاحد في انحاء العالم مناسبة عاشوراء ذكرى استشهاد الامام  الحسين عليه السلام بمسيرات حاشدة ومجالس العزاء.

وقد تجمع الملايين عند  مراقد الائمة عليهم السلام وفي المساجد والحسينيات وتوافد ملايين المسلمين على مرقد  الامام الحسين عليه السلام في مدينة كربلاء المقدسة.

وتدفقت المواكب  الحسينية منذ الصباح من كافة المدن العراقية ومن مختلف انحاء العالم الاسلامي الى  المدينة وسط استنفار امني واجراءات مشددة، حيث نشر عشرات الآلاف من الجنود لحماية  الزوار.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كتائب القسام تؤكد تطوير قدراتها العسكرية واستعدادها  لمواجهة اي عدوان



اعلنت كتائب عز الدين القسام الجناح المسلح لحركة حماس الاحد في ذكرى مرور عام على  حرب الاحتلال الاسرائيلي على قطاع غزة انها تقوم بتطوير قدرتها العسكرية, مؤكدة  "استعدادها لمواجهة اي هجوم للاحتلال الصهيوني".

وقال ابو عبيدة المتحدث  باسم الكتائب في مؤتمر صحفي عقده في مخيم جباليا"اننا بالتوازي مع تصاعد العدوان  واستخدام العدو وسائل واسلحة جديدة في حربه على شعبنا, نطور امكاناتنا بما يواكب  هذا التصعيد الصهيوني".

واكد ان" كتائب القسام اليوم وبعد عام على معركة  الفرقان هي اقوى على مواجهة العدوان, وستبقى رأس الحربة في الدفاع عن  شعبنا".

وتابع ابو عبيدة "من حقنا كمقاومة فلسطينية ان نصنع ونمتلك من  العتاد والسلاح ما يمكننا من الاستمرار في المقاومة المسلحة والفاعلة ضد هذا  العدو".

واضاف" نستعد لمواجهة اي عدوان جديد بكل ما اوتينا من قوة و ليس  امامنا سوى خيار واحد هو المقاومة والمواجهة والتصدي لاي عدوان, لدينا الثقة بان  المعركة المقبلة ستكون اقسى على العدو واكثر ايلاما".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الحوثيون ينفون الانباء عن مقتل زعيمهم عبد الملك  الحوثي في صعدة



نفى الناطق باسم جماعة الحوثي محمد عبد السلام، الانباء التي اوردتها وزارة الدفاع  اليمنية عن مقتل قائد الجماعة عبد الملك الحوثي.

واعتبر عبد السلام الاخبار  التي اوردتها الحكومة اليمنية جزءا من الحرب النفسية. 

وكانت وزارة الدفاع  اليمنية قد قالت ان الحوثي اصيب بجروح في غارة جوية على منطقة الجبال بصعدة شمالي  البلاد، وقد توفى متاثرا بجروحه. 

من جهة اخرى، افاد موقع المنبر نقلا عن  بيان للمكتب الاعلامي لعبد الملك الحوثي موقع بتاريخ مساء العاشر من محرم الحرام،  ان الجيش السعودي بدأ بعد فجر الاحد زحفا عسكريا تكون من 160 دبابة ومدرعة عسكرية  باتجاه المعنق ومن جهة الخوبة، حيث استمرت المواجهات حتى عصر يوم أمس ودمر الحوثيون  خلالها خمس آليات عسكرية ما بين دبابات ومدرعات وانكسر الزحف تماما.

واضاف  البيان: ان القصف الصاروخي استمر خلال الزحف السعودي وبعد عصر الاحد بشكل اكبر وقد  بلغ عددها 1122 صاروخا خلال النهار ومساء الاحد، حيث قصف الجيش السعودي مديرية  الملاحيط والقرى الممتدة في الشريط الحدودي بما يزيد عن 250 صاروخا.

وشن  الطيران السعودي 42 غارة جوية تركزت على مناطق العمشية والغالة والمتكسرة والعند  وآل سالم وجبل عنم ومنطقة المرازم ومديرية رازح.

ومن نتائج القصف بحق  المدنيين تدمير منزل المواطن احمد شاعب وقتل 14 شخصا من اسرته ما بين اطفال ونساء  وجرح 4 آخرون.

وفي مديرية رازح ـ الشوارق، تم تدمير منزل المواطن حسين فرحان  وسقط 11 قتيلا ما بين نساء واطفال.

وفي غربي منطقة الازد - مديرية رازح، تم  تدمير منزل المواطن محمد صالح جبران وسقط 9 قتلى ما بين نساء واطفال.

وفي  جنوب اليمن، اصيب ثلاثة اشخاص في مدينة الضالع خلال تفريق الشرطة اعتصاما دعا اليه  الحراك الجنوبي احتجاجا على قتل اطفال ونساء في غارات للجيش اليمني.

وقالت  مصادر في الحراك، ان الشرطة اعتقلت العشرات ممن شاركوا في الاعتصام الذي ياتي بعد  الغارات التي استهدفت منطقتي المعجلة ورفظ بمحافظتي ابين وشبوة. 

واضافت  المصادر ان الاحتجاجات امتدت من الضالع الى كل من ابين وردفان. وقد اعتبرت الحكومة  اليمنية هذه الاحتجاجات محاولة للعودة بالبلاد الى عهود الانقسام.

طيب بما انو الكل يقول انه مات وجماعته تنفي الخبر
خل يظهر حتى تتأكد صحة الخبر من عدمه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الشرطة الايرانية تعتقل عناصر لجماعة خلق وتنفي  استخدام السلاح



قال نائب قائد الشرطة الايرانية احمد رضا رادان مساء الاحد، ان العشرات من عناصر  الشرطة اصيبوا خلال اعمال شغب اندلعت في العاصمة طهران.

واعرب رادان عن اسفه  لمقتل خمسة اشخاص بسبب سقوط احدهم من احد الجسور، واصطدام اثنين منهم بسيارة  مجهولة، ومقتل رابع باطلاق ناري في ظروف مشبوهة، مؤكدا ان الشرطة لم تستخدم السلاح  لتفريق المشاغبين، واشار الى اعتقال نحو 300 منهم.

في غضون ذلك اعلنت وزارة  الامن الايرانية اعتقال عناصر من منظمة خلق الارهابية في اطار احداث الشغب  بطهران.

هذا وخلفت اعمال الشغب التي قامت بها مجموعات صغيرة في بعض ازقة  طهران اضرارا بالغة بعدد من المنشات الاهلية والحكومية.

واظهرت الصور ان  الاعتداءات واعمال التخريب طالت مرابا للدراجات النارية تابعا لاحدى  الشركات.

كما احرق افراد المجموعات سيارات خاصة ومباني اهلية، اضافة الى  مهاجمتهم المصارف واحراق بعض منها.

كما اقدموا على اتلاف وتدمير الاشارات  المرورية، واحرقوا حاويات النفايات بعد ان هتفوا بشعارات ضد مسؤولين في  الدولة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نصر الله ينتقد الصمت على حصار غزة ويطالب وقف بناء  الجدار



انتقد الأمين العام لحزب الله السيد حسن نصر الله اليوم الاحد، صمت العرب والمسلمين  تجاه الحصار المتواصل على قطاع غزة.

ودعا نصر الله "في خطاب ألقاه في ختام  مسيرة حاشدة اكتظت بها شوارع الضاحية الجنوبية لبيروت بمناسبة احياء مراسم عاشوراء  الامام الحسين (عليه السلام)"، النظام المصري للعودة عن قرار بناء الجدار الفولاذي  على الحدود مع القطاع، وفك الحصار كي يتمكن الفلسطينيون من اعادة اعمار بيوتهم  المهدمة.

ودعا الامين العام لحزب الله الامة العربية والاسلامية الى ان تعي  خطر مشروع الهيمنة الاميركية في المنطقة.

كما أدان السيد نصر الله بشدة،  التفجيرات والمجازر المرتكبة بحق العراقيين بدلا من مقاومة الاحتلال  الاميركي.

وهنا نص الكلمة :

الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد بن  عبدالله وعلى اله الطيبين الطاهرين وصحبه الاخيار المنتجبين وعلى جميع الانبياء  والمرسلين, السلام عليك يا سيدي ومولاي يا ابا عبدالله وعلى الارواح التي حلّت  بِفِنَائِك، عليكم مني جميعا سلام الله ابدا ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ولا جعله  الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم, السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد  الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين. السادة العلماء, الاخوة والاخوات، السلام عليكم جميعا  ورحمة الله وبركاته.

في البداية أتوجه باسمكم جميعا بالتعزية والمواساة الى  رسول الله الاعظم (ص) بمصاب وذكرى حفيده وعزيزه وَفَلْذَة كَبِدِه ابي عبدالله  الحسين (ع), والى امير المؤمنين والى سيدة نساء العالمين والى الحسن المجتبى والى  ائمتنا الاطهار والى إمامنا ومولانا صاحب العصر والزمان بقية الله في الأَرَضِين في  يوم أبيه وجده سيد الشهداء أبي عبدالله الحسين (ع)، كما أتوجه باسمكم جميعا  بالتعزية الى مراجعنا العظام وفي مقدمهم سماحة اية الله العظمى الامام الخامنئي دام  ظله, والى جميع المسلمين في العالم وبالخصوص الى اتباع اهل البيت (ع). 
أيها  الاخوة والاخوات، عظّم الله أجوركم وشكر الله سعيكم, إنّني اليوم في البداية ايضا  اتوجه اليكم بالشكر والدعاء بأن يتقبل الله تعالى منكم رجالا ونساء هذا الحضور  الكبير منذ بداية ليالي شهر محرم في المساجد والحسينيات والقاعات والساحات المختلفة  وصولا الى اليوم منذ الصباح الباكر. أنتم اليوم ايها الاخوة والاخوات تعبرون عن  مواساتكم ومشاعركم ومودتكم وبذلك تؤدون حق الطاعة ولرسول الله أجر الرسالة وقرآننا  يقول لنا " قُل لَّا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا إِلَّا الْمَوَدَّةَ فِي  الْقُرْبَى - الشورى - آية 23".

نجتمع اليوم ومنذ الصباح الباكر ونذرف  الدموع ونلطم الصدور ونعبر عن محبتنا ومودتنا وعشقنا بقربى رسول الله (ص), وعن  شكرنا لتضحيات رسول الله وآل رسول الله الذين اوصلوا الينا رسالة الهداية والايمان  والحياة الكريمة.

أيها الإخوة والأخوات، انتم اليوم ايضا تعبرون عن وفائكم  واخلاصكم وانتمائكم الى الحسين (ع). اليوم عند الظهر من يوم العاشر نخاطب سيد  الشهداء ونقول له كنا نتمنى يا مولانا لو كنا في زمانك لنصرناك, ولكن اعذرنا لاننا  لم نكن في ذلك العصر ولم نكن في ذلك العصر لنلبي ندائك ونجيب استغاثتك , ولكننا يا  سيدنا في زماننا هذا نحمل اهدافك في احياء الحق وصيانة الاسلام وحفظ الكرامات  والدفاع عن القيم الالهية ونصرة المظلوم ونبذل دمائنا في طريقك, ونداؤك يا حسين لا  يحجبه زمان ولا يختصره مكان , نداؤك اليوم في سنة 1431 للهجرة يضج في آذاننا  وصرخاتك اليوم تملأ عقولنا وقلوبنا, ها نحن نراك واقفا عند باب الخيمة وصوتك يملأ  الدنيا والتاريخ هل من ناصر ينصرني, ونبقى نلبي نداءك في يوم العاشر المتجدد كل  عام، نعاهدك يا سيد الشهداء ان لا ننسى درسك الذي حفظناه وعشناه في المقاومة فلم  نرَ أمامنا الا العزة والنصر والفتح والكرامة, كلماتك يوم العاشر درس للبشرية جمعاء  لكل من يريد ان يعيش بكرامة ولكل من يريد ان يموت بكرامة, عندما وقفت في قلب الحصار  ومن حولك ثلاثون الفا وانت في سبعين رجلا وقلت كلمتك التي تبقى مدرسة للبشرية  والاجيال "ألا إنّ الدَّعِيَّ ابن الدعي قد ركز بين اثنتين بين السَّلِّة  والذَّلَّة وهيهات منا الذلة, يأبى الله لنا ذلك ورسوله والمؤمنون وأنوف حمية ونفوس  أبية مِنْ أنْ تؤثر طاعة اللئام على مصارع الكرام".

ونحن اليوم من الضاحية  الجنوبية, من أرض الفداء والعطاء والجود والصبر والصمود والمقاومة نقف يوم العاشر  ومعنا كل اهلنا من كل المناطق اللبنانية لنحدد ونعلن خياراتنا بوضوح وعزم ويقين,  لنقول الحق في يوم إحياء الحق ولننتصر للمظلوم في يوم الانتصار للمظلوم  :

اولا: نعلن بوضوح أنّ من يتهدد اليوم أمّتنا وقيمنا وحاضر شعوبنا العربية  والاسلامية ومستقبلها هو مشروع الهيمنة والاستكبار الاميركي الذي تخوضه الحكومات  الاميركية المتعاقبة, إنّنا ندين مشروعها وندين حروبها على بلادنا وشعوبنا وندين  جرائمها خصوصا في العراق وافغانستان, وندين شراكتها الكاملة في جرائم اسرائيل في  فلسطين ولبنان وندعو الامة الى وعي حقيقة هذا العدو وحقيقة هذا المشروع وأن لا  تُخْدَع في معسول الكلام ونفاق الشعارات التي تتحدث عن الحرية والديمقراطية وحقوق  الانسان.

ثانيا: "اسرائيل" الكيان الغاصب لفلسطين وللقدس, اسرائيل لا حدود  لاطماعها ولا حدود لارهابها ولا حدود لوحشيتها، في يوم إحياء الحق وانتصار المظلوم  نذكّر العالم كله بجرائمها في فلسطين وخصوصا في غزة وفي لبنان، نذكر العالم اليوم  بتهديدها للقدس ولأهل القدس ولاطفال القدس وللمقدسات الاسلامية والمسيحية في القدس,  نذكر العالم بظلم اسرائيل المتمادي بحق الشعب الفلسطيني , ملايين اللاجئين داخل  فلسطين وخارجها يعيشون منذ عشرات السنين بعيدا عن الديار، اكثر من 11 الف اسير  ومعتقل في ظروف انسانية صعبة في سجونها, تدمير المنازل والمحاصيل الزراعية والمصانع  ومصادر العيش لاستكمال عملية التهجير, مآسي العدوان على غزة، وآخرا وليس أخيرا  التهديد الدائم للمنطقة بالمزيد من لحروب سواء في غزة او لبنان او سوريا او ايران,  ندعو الامة هنا الا يلتبس عليها العدو من الصديق وألا تصغي الى المنافقين  المثبِّطين عملاء امريكا واسرائيل الذين يريدون ان يستبدلوا هذا العدو بعدو هو اخ  وصديق وشقيق ومعين وناصر. 

ثالثا : ندعو في يوم الانتصار للمظلوم إلى رفع  الحصار نهائيا عن قطاع غزة, المحاصر والمعذب, أيها الإخوة والأخوات، ما هي هذه  الأمة, أمّة المليار وأربعمئة مليون مسلم, أمّة مئات الملايين من العرب, الذين  يتفرجون على مليون ونصف فلسطيني في قطاع غزة يعيشون منذ سنوات وخصوصا من بعد  العدوان في العام الماضي, في ظروف قاسية خارج البيوت المهدمة, وفي أوضاع معيشية  قاسية, ويحكم الحصار, وهذا العالم الإسلامي والعربي يتفرج, ويجامل, ويخشى أن يقول  كلمة الحق. قبل عام قلنا لمصر كلمة حق وَشُتِمْنَا وسنجد شتائمهم في حسناتنا يوم  القيامة, واليوم إضافة إلى الحصار, أخبار عن جدار فولاذي وعن تدفق للمياه في  الأنفاق للقضاء على بقية الشرايين الضيقة التي تعطي بعض حياة لغزة وبعض الأمل لغزة.  نناشد اليوم النظام في مصر, والحكومة في مصر, والقيادة في مصر, أن توقف الجدار  وإغراق الأنفاق وان تفك الحصار, وإلا يجب أن تكون موضع إدانة كل العرب وكل المسلمين  وكل الشرفاء وأحرار هذا العالم ولا يجوز أن يستمر هذا السكوت الظالم على حصار شعب  بكامله, أياً تكن الحجج والأعذار. 

رابعا : إننا في يوم إحياء الحق  والانتصار للمظلوم نعبر عن إدانتنا للمجازر التي ترتكبها جماعات المجرمين والقتلة  وخصوصا في العراق والتي تريد تدمير كل مقومات العيش والحياة لدى الشعب العراقي,  هؤلاء القتلة والمجرمون يقدمون للاحتلال الأمريكي خدمات جليلة ويخدمون أهداف  الاحتلال, الاحتلال الأمريكي الذي يريد للعراق أن يبقى ضعيفا وعاجزا وممزقا ومنقسما  وبالتالي محتاجا وخاضعا للاحتلال, هؤلاء عملاء أمريكا وعملاء إسرائيل, من يريد أن  يقاوم فليقاتل قوات الاحتلال, لا يقاتل ويقتل ويذبح رجال العراق ونساء العراق  وأطفال العراق، لا الشيعة ولا السنة ولا الأكراد ولا التركمان وتحت أي عنوان أو  حجة, وللأسف الشديد، أصبحت هذه المجازر والجرائم خبرا عاديا في العالم العربي  والإسلامي, لا يستحق الإدانة من الأمة من حكوماتها وشعوبها وقواها الحية.  

خامسا : لقد تجاوزنا في لبنان وبنسبة كبيرة جدا مرحلة من اخطر المراحل على  مصير لبنان خلال الخمس سنوات الماضية, وما كان يُعَدْ للبنان مذهلا جدا وكان مخيفا  جدا من فتن وحروب وانقسامات ودور مشبوه في الشرق الأوسط الجديد, الشرق الأوسط  الجديد الطائفي المذهبي العرقي المتصارع بين إخوانه وأشقائه والمستسلم لإسرائيل.  اليوم تجاوزنا هذه المرحلة بنسبة كبيرة وببركة التضحيات والصمود والثبات والتعاون  والصبر، وندخل إلى مرحلة جديدة من عناوينها إعادة ترتيب العلاقات اللبنانية السورية  على قاعدة الإخوة والتعاون, وعلى قاعدة متينة وصلبة وهذا قوة للبنان, وقوة لسوريا.  اليوم أيضا لدينا حكومة وحدة وطنية تتمثل فيها غالبية القوى السياسية في لبنان مما  يعطي وطننا وشعبنا فرصة للتقدم، فرصة للخروج من المرحلة السابقة, نحن نريد التعاون  ونريد تشابك الأيدي ونريد تجميع الجهود لمعالجة مشكلات وطننا وشعبنا على قاعدة  أولويات الناس التي أعلنتها حكومة الوحدة الوطنية. 

إنا أقول لكم في هذا  اليوم، نحن أهل الصبر وأهل التضحية وأهل التحمل, لم نُسْتَفَز ولن ننجر بالاستفزاز  الذي يمارسه بعض القوى السياسية في الداخل اللبناني, ونتفهم خلفياتهم وظروفهم, في  السابق كانوا يريدون أن يهاجموا سوريا والمعارضة ويهاجموا المقاومة, اليوم لا  يستطيعون أن يهاجموا سوريا, الحمد لله دخلنا في مرحلة جديدة من العلاقات, أن  يهاجموا المعارضة بشكل عام هذا الشيء صعب قليلا لأنه من المفترض أن وزراء المعارضة  والموالاة موجودين في حكومة واحدة, بقي لهم المقاومة وسلاح المقاومة, حسنا سنتفهم  هذا الأمر, ونقول نحن لم ننجر لا إلى أي استفزاز ولا إلى أي توتير للمناخ السياسي  في لبنان. 

في يوم أبا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام، يوم الصدق والإخلاص،  أود أن أوجه كلمتين, كلمة للمسحيين في لبنان, وكلمة للمسلمين في لبنان. للمسحيين  أجدد أمامهم التبرك بولادة السيد المسيح عليه السلام سيدنا جميعا وادعوا عامة  المسيحيين في لبنان إلى نقاش هادئ بعيدا عن الخطابات الحماسية والتصريحات  الانفعالية وما شاكل، وإلى نقاش هادئ فيما بينهم وفي داخلهم حول الخيارات الحالية  والمستقبلية والإستفادة من كل تجارب الماضي، وأن يستعرضوا أمام أعينهم تجارب العقود  الماضية وماذا كانت نتيجة رهان بعضهم، ولا اقول رهان المسيحيين بل رهان البعض على  إسرائيل، إلى اين اوصلت هذه الرهانات لبنان وخصوصا المسيحيين في لبنان، ان يراجعوا  ايضا رهانات البعض على الإدارة الامريكية وإلى اين اوصلت هذه الرهانات لبنان وخصوصا  المسيحيين في لبنان. اليوم امامنا نموذج في العراق، 150 الف جندي امريكي وقواعد  عسكرية وجيش طويل عريض موجود في العراق لم يستطع ان يقدم الحماية للمسيحيين في  العراق، (وحتى أنهم) لا يستطيعون أن يجتمعوا في كنائسهم لإحياء عيد ميلاد السيد  المسيح عليه السلام، هل تستطيع امريكا ان تقدم الحماية المنشودة؟ نحن لا نتحدث عن  مئة سنة قبل، نحن نتحدث عن هذه الايام.

ادعوهم إلى قراءة دقيقة للمتغيرات  الدولية ولحسابات المصالح وكيف تنعقد التسويات الدولية والإقليمية وعلى حساب من،  واقول لهم كواحد من اللبنانيين ان مصلحة المسيحيين في لبنان هي في لبنان وليست في  اي مكان آخر ومن مصلحتهم ان ينفتحوا ويتعاونوا ويتكاملوا مع بقية اللبنانيين ومن  مصلحتهم ان لا يدخلهم احد في خصومات وعداوات وحروب مع بقية اللبنانيين، يجب ان لا  يقبل المسيحيون ان يبقى بعضهم يدفع بهم دائما إلى الانتحار بحجة الخوف المصطنع  وإيجاد "بعبع" بشكل دائم وبشكل يومي. اليوم اللبنانيون مسيحيون ومسلمون امام فرصة  للتلاقي وللتعاون وللتوحد وللتكامل ولاعتراف احدنا بالآخر وهذه الفرصة لا يجوز ان  تضيع.

وللمسلمين في لبنان اقول لهم، خلال السنوات الماضية راهن الكثيرون  وعمل الكثيرون وجهد الكثيرون من اجل ان تكون فتنة بين المسلمين في لبنان وخطط  الكثيرون لذلك واستفادوا من كثير من الاوضاع والاحوال، اليوم تجاوزنا تلك المرحلة،  ايدينا جميعا ممدودة للتعاون وللتلاقي في إطار حكومة الوحدة الوطنية الجديدة وفي جو  المناخات الجديدة وطنيا وعربيا وإسلاميا. اريد ان اقول لهم ان البعض سيعمل من اجل  إعادة الوضع إلى السابق، يجب ان نكون حذرين جدا، البعض لا يريد ان يرى لا المسلمين  على وفاق فيما بينهم ولا المسيحيين على وفاق فيما بينهم ولا اللبنانيين على وفاق  فيما بينهم. 

في يوم العاشر من محرم يوم الانتصار للمظلوم وإحياء الحق يجب  ان نتذكر إمام الوحدة الوطنية والإسلامية وإمام الحوار الوطني والحوار الإسلامي  وإمام المحرومين وإمام المقاومة سماحة الإمام السيد موسى الصدر لنجدد النداء  والصرخة بوجوب إطلاق سراحه من معتقله وإعادته إلى اهله وشعبه ووطنه وساحة  جهاده.

ويبقى ايها الإخوة والاخوات امامنا في لبنان امر اخير وهو هذا  التهديد الدائم والمتكرر يوميا على لسان الصهاينة، التهديد للبنان وكذلك التهديد  لغزة. التهديد للبنان نسمعه من الصهاينة وللاسف نقرأه تحذيرات وتوقعات من بعض النخب  السياسية والإعلامية اللبنانية ويتم تسويق هذه الفكرة بشكل او بآخر، بطبيعة الحال  الماهية الحقيقية لإسرائيل هي العدوان وهي التهديد ولكن الزمان اختلف والايام هذه  غير تلك الايام. في الماضي كانت إسرائيل تفعل اكثر ممّا تتكلم واليوم تتكلم اكثر  ممّا تفعل لأنها لم تعد قادرة على الفعل كما كانت في الماضي. اليوم يهددوننا  بالحرب، قد لا تكون هناك حرب لا السنة ولا خلال كل السنوات الآتية وقد يكون هذا  التهديد كله حربا نفسية لإخضاع لبنان ولإخافة لبنان للمس بوعينا وإرادتنا وعزمنا  واستعدادنا للمواجهة، ولكن نحن اصحاب تجربة طويلة عريضة وعريقة في مقاومة إسرائيل  وإحتلالها وتهديدها وحروبها.

في يوم العاشر من محرم نستعيد الأدبيات  الحسينية والكربلائية لنقول للصهاينة انتم تكررون اخطاء الماضي فنحن قوما لا يخيفنا  ولا يرعبنا التهديد بالقتل لأننا من مدرسة ذلك الإمام الذي هُدِّدَ بالقتل فقال :  لِدَعِيٍّ مثلكم "أبالموت تهددني يا بن الطلقاء إنّ القتل لنا عادة وكرامتنا من  الله الشهادة". إسرائيل كطغاة الماضي تضع اهل غزة أمام خيارين إمّا الإستسلام وإمّا  الحرب، تضع لبنان أمام خيارين إمّا السِّلَّة وإمّا الذِّلة وهذا ايضا تكرار لاخطاء  الماضي. أيّها الصهاينة عندما تضعوننا بين خيارين بين السلة والذلة فإننا أتباع ذلك  الإمام الذي علّمنا طوال التاريخ هيهات منا الذلة. نحن لا نريد لوطننا وبلدنا  ولشعبنا إلا السلامة والكرامة والعيش العزيز، ولكن لو فرضت علينا اي حرب سنصمد  وسنواجه ولن نخلي الساحة واقول لهم مجددا سنقاتل قتال الكربلائيين الحسينيين إنشاء  الله ولن يكون على ايدينا إلا الفتح والنصر المبين بعونه تعالى.

ايها الإخوة  والأخوات أجدد الشكر لكم وأجدد العزاء لكم وأجدد معكم بيعتنا لرسول الله ولسيد  الشهداء ولطريق الجهاد والمقاومة وأننا سنواصل دربنا وطريقنا ايّاً تكن التضحيات  لأن في هذا الطريق نصنع كرامة وطننا وأمتنا وحريتها وسلامتها وعافيتها وعيشها  العزيز.

السلام عليك يا سيدي ومولاي يا ابا عبدالله وعلى الارواح التي حلّت  بِفِنَائِك عليكم مني جميعا سلام الله ابدا ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ولا جعله  الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم، السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد  الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين والسلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله  وبركاته.


ياسيد الصمت موشي جديد  :huh:  تعودنا خلاص ومابات مستغرب 
رغم استهجاننا له

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تعزيز جهاز حماية رئيس الشرطة الاسرائيلية بعد تلقيه  تهديدات بالقتل



عزز جهاز الحماية الشخصية لرئيس الشرطة الإسرائيلية دودي كوهين إثر تلقيه مؤخراً  رسالة مجهولة المصدر تضمنت تهديداً بالقتل، كما ذكرت وسائل الإعلام الإسرائيلية  مساء الأحد.

وجاء في الرسالة الموجهة إلى رئيس الشرطة "لقد تم اختيارك  للذهاب إلى العالم الآخر، نهايتك تقترب".

وبحسب وسائل الإعلام فان الشرطة،  التي تعذر الإتصال بها حالا، تشتبه في أن يكون مستوطنون يهود متطرفون يقفون خلف هذه  التهديدات بسبب تطبيق الشرطة قرار الحكومة المتعلق بتجميد بناء وحدات سكنية جديدة  في مستوطنات الضفة الغربية.

وأقرت حكومة بنيامين نتانياهو اليمينية نهاية  تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر، بضغط من الإدارة الأميركية، تجميد بناء وحدات استيطانية جديدة  في الضفة الغربية، حيث يقيم حوالى 300 ألف إسرائيلي، لمدة عشرة أشهر، من أجل دفع  رئيس السلطة الفلسطينية في رام الله محمود عباس للعودة إلى طاولة المفاوضات المجمدة  منذ الهجوم الإسرائيلي على غزة الذي بدأ قبل عام تماما.

غير أن هذا التجميد  لم يشمل القدس الشرقية ولا الوحدات الإستيطانية الجاري بناؤها في مستوطنات الضفة  الغربية، والبالغ عددها 3000 وحدة سكنية، ولا كذلك المنشآت العامة (الكنس، المدارس،  المستشفيات ومباني الإغتسال اليهودية).

وبحسب وسائل الإعلام المحلية فان  الشرطة لا تستبعد وقوف "أوساط" إسرائيلية خلف هذه التهديدات.


 :bigsmile:  اووف مين اللي تجرأ وهدد الصنم الأكبر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الرئيس احمدي نجاد يؤكد دور عاشوراء في مواجهة قوى  الاستكبار



اكد رئيس الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية محمود احمدي نجاد دور عاشوراء في مواجهة  قوى الاستكبار.

وقال الرئيس احمدي نجاد في تصريح خاص لقناة العالم الاخبارية  امس الاحد خلال مشاركته في مراسم احياء ذكرى عاشوراء بطهران: "كما ترون ان رسالة  كربلاء هي في انتشار سريع وفكر الباطل يعيش انزواء وافولا".

واضاف:  "فالمستكبرون اليوم لا يملكون اي كلام منطقي واضح يواجهون به الشعب الايراني لان  كلامه يتركز على الحرية والامن والسلم لكل الشعوب".

وقد احيا الملايين في  ايران والعراق ولبنان ومختلف دول العالم الاخرى ذكرى استشهاد الامام الحسين عليه  السلام في يوم العاشر من محرم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إن تمكنت وشاءالله ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## فرح

ماشاء الله
مراسلتنا الغااااليه شموووع 
تسلم الاناااامل المميزه يااااقلبي 
بس يااااارب كثر هالاياااام الانتحااار ربي يستر 
مايجي يوووم ويقولووون انتحرت :toung:  ههههههههه 
يعطيك العااافيه ...
ولازلنا ننتاااابع معك مايستجد من اخباااار اليوم 
دمتي وداااام بحر عطاااائك يالغلا
تحياااتي ومودتي...

----------


## ليلاس

*جهوووود  تشكري عليها حبيبتي*

*ربي يعطييييك العااافية*

*و يجعل التميز حليفك دوووم*

* لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## مضراوي

يعطيك العافيه اخت شمعه ..
ع المجهود الطيب ..
لآعدمناك ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اهليين شموووع ..*
*عظم الله اجركِ باستشهاد سبط الرسول الاكرم الامام الحسين عليه السلام*
*مااكثر اخبار القتل والانتحاار ..الله يعينا بس*
*تسلمييين خيووة ع النشرة* 
*والله يعطيكـ الف عااافيه*
*دمتي بعين الجليل*

----------


## أُخرىْ

سَلمتِ مِن كُل شر ..
والله يعطيك العافيه..
موفقه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرووحه ..

يعافيك حبيبتي وسلمتي م كل شر

شطووره  خليك متابعه على طول  :toung: 

تسلم لي هالمتابعه ويسلم لي هالحضور

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس ..

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك

تسلمي حبيبتي عالتواصل

ما انحرم ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

m!kage

يعافيك ويسلمك خيي

تسلم عالمتابعه والتواصل

موفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك

يسلمو حبيبتي عالمتابعه

ما نحرم من هالطله ياارب

مأجوره إن شاءالله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اخرى ..

يعافيك خيووه ويسلم قلبك

ويسلم لي هالحضور ياارب

موفقه لكل خير

----------

